# Latest Fatty



## woodman3 (Dec 23, 2018)

It had been years since I had made a fatty.   Flavor was great    But family says bacon was too smokey.    I think I will smoke 45 min or so in smoker then finish in oven.


----------



## dcecil (Dec 23, 2018)

what temps did you cook at


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 23, 2018)

275 or so


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks good. I'll smoke the heck out of them and then finish in the oven. I can get the bacon more crispy that way in a short time.  Also more of the grease drains away while in the oven. I know what they mean when some thing gets too heavy of a smoke. Sometimes a lighter smoke flavor adds just the right amount to the overall taste. Or change wood to a more delicate flavor.
Yours still looked good. I mean come on. Its a fatty. A FATTY! Points "likes" to you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2018)

That fattie looks awful good to me!!
There are so many ways to make & cook a fattie.
I always cook the bacon until nice & crispy, then put it *in* the fattie. Then you have the sausage on the outside & I just use my pork rub on that.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice looking fatty Woodman. I usually just use a couple of smaller chunks of hickory when making them.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------

